# Mad Money



## albi000 (17 February 2007)

I've been in the states for the past 3 weeks and have been watching Mad Money.  Very entertaining show on trading in the US.  Although I don't know all the companies he is talking about, he is very bullish right now on RIO and BHP which as brought up on last nights show ... not sure how the US BHP/RIO share price relates to here but I would presume they follow pretty closely.


If you ever get a chance, or it is actually shown on FOX somewhere check it out, unlike any other trading show I have ever seen.


----------



## wayneL (17 February 2007)

Entertainment value only.

His _modus operandi_ is to mention just about every stock on the board, gonging and bonging with all the theatrics, then only highlight the winners.


----------



## Gundini (18 February 2007)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Entertainment value only.
> 
> His _modus operandi_ is to mention just about every stock on the board, gonging and bonging with all the theatrics, then only highlight the winners.




Yes, and he did have a radio show that you could access off his website www.thestreet.com , but has canned it in favour of Video Streaming, which is not as good unless you can get past the stop/start buffering...

His book is what I would call mandatory reading; "Sane investing in an insane world". He was a Wall St trader and Hedge Fund manager for many years, and some good insite to the thinking of big fund managers and Wallstreeters. Haven't got his latest book, but would definately read it when I get the opportunity. Some very good lessons to be learned from this guy.

He now trades for his charitable trust called "Action Alerts Plus", where he sends his subscribers detail of his trades before he makes them, so they can get on first. Sounds great in theory, but I subscribed for a 2 week trial, and found it pretty ordinary. Plus, it was difficult to cancel the trial... I had to ring the US at like 2am to unsubscibe or they will automatically bill you for the full years subscription, as you needed to post your Credit Card number to get the trial. Quite expensive too, although there is always a discount offered, along with a set of steak knives.

All in all, can't bag the bloke, he has taught me alot through his books and readings, calls a spade a spade, and makes me laugh.... Can't say that about a lot of the others.

Outside of that, I agree with wayneL...


----------

